# Badewanne 2.0



## Christine (10. Mai 2020)

Hallo Foris,

der eine oder andere mag sich vielleicht erinnern: 2008 habe ich einen Miniteich in einer kleinen Zinkbadwanne angelegt. Um die Wanne zu beschichten, habe  ich sie seinerzeit mit Flüssigteichfolie ausgetrichen. Hier ein Foto von 2009.
  

Nun ist die Wanne mittlerweile so verkrautet und zugewuchert, daß sie wirklich nicht mehr schön ist. Also muss ein Update her. Natürlich fange ich hinten an  und bestelle mir als erstes bei Werner (nymphaion.de) eine hübsche kleine __ Zwergseerose. 

Heute habe ich dann angefangen, die Wanne zu leeren. Ich laufe der Jahre hatte ich schon beobachtet, dass die ursprünglich glatte Oberfläche der Flüssigfolien-Beschichtung pickelig wurde. Nun stellte sich heraus, dass diese Pickel offensichtlich doch Blasen waren, die zum Boden der Wanne hin immer größer wurden. Und das Schlimmste: Sie waren mit Wasser gefüllt. Am Boden der Wanne hat sich unter den Blasen Rost gebildet.
Ergo: Das Zeug muss raus. Das Zeug will aber natürlich nicht. Teilweise lässt es sich einfach abziehen, dort, wo es dicker ist, reisst es aber ständig ab.Nun also erstmal das Zeug rauspulen. 
       

Und dann? Den Rost beseitigen. Dazu werde ich wohl auf altbewährten Rostumwandler zurück greifen. Über die weitere Vorgehensweise bin ich mir noch nicht ganz im klaren - ob versiegeln oder so lassen? Irgendwelche Vorschläge?


----------



## Turbo (11. Mai 2020)

Salü Christine

Mag mich noch daran erinnern. 
Es gibt Zinkspray. Das ist gleichzeitig auch Rostschutz.
Rost entfernen, Zinkspray einsprühen, trocknen lassen. Mit der Zeit erhält die neu verzinkte Fläche durch oxidation die Zinkblumen (Muster) der alten Fläche.
Sollte die Wanne undicht sein, kann die der Bauspengler weichlöten und so allfällige undichte Nähte abdichten.


----------



## Turbo (11. Mai 2020)

Ach ja...   Löten sofern erforderlich sollte man vor dem Zinkspray aufbringen. Bin nicht sicher wie sich das nachträglich verträgt. 
Beim Spray darauf achten das der Zinkanteil hoch ist. Ca 99% Zinkanteil. Da gibt es verschiedene Qualitäten.


----------



## Tetragonist (11. Mai 2020)

ich würde die Wanne verkleiden
den boden mit sand bedecken und dann folie in die wanne rein, denn zink kann in das wasser übergehen und es entstehen unschöne rotalgen.


----------



## Christine (23. Mai 2020)

Fortsetzung:
Musste das Projekt erstmal zurückstellen. Katzi hatte einen Schlaganfall und erforderte intensive Betreuung und die Pumpe im Teich hatte nach ca. 17 Jahren ihr Leben ausgehaucht und musste ersetzt werden.
Hinzu kam, dass sich die Flüssigteichfolie heftig gegen das Entferntwerden wehrte. Ich habe es mit einem Spachtel versucht und festgestellt, dass ich ungfähr nächstes Jahr fertig bin. Also in den Werkstattschuppen und mal gestöbert, ob ich ein kleines Helferlein finde, dass mir das Leben erleichtet. Und ich bin fündig geworden: Der Fein Multimaster hat in einer dreiviertel Stunde kurzen Prozess mit der renitenten Kunststoffbeschichtung gemacht. Jetzt fehlen nur noch ein paar Stellen, die nicht glatt waren, aber da das ein wenig anstrengend ist, musste ich erstmal ein Päuschen machen.
Aber das Multitool ist mein neues Lieblingsgerät


----------



## Turbo (23. Mai 2020)

Christine schrieb:


> Aber das Multitool ist mein neues Lieblingsgerät


Ist ja auch der Rolls-Royce unter den Multitools.


----------



## samorai (23. Mai 2020)

Hallo Christine!
Wenn die Wanne rostet ist sie nur verzinkt und auf Rost haelt kein Lot oder Löten, auch nicht auf einen nach verzinkten Teil.
Da irrt sich der Kollege ein wenig.

Es empfiehlt sich daher einen Einlassgrund aus dem Dachdecker Bereich zu verwenden.
Der beißt richtig und zieht ein. Würde 3 mal streichen oder rollen.
Ich bin schon ne ganze Weile raus aus dem Geschäft aber meine das Zeug heißt Betonit Haftgrund. 

Ich weiß auch das Kalk das Problem ist /war.
Kalk  zersetzt alle Buntmetalle, schaue dir mal die Fallrohre an deinem Haus an, die enden ebenerdig in einem KG-Rohr, falls es kein freier Auslauf ist. Bei einem verlinkten Standrohr ist es auch so,falls damit gesendet wird.


----------



## Turbo (23. Mai 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Wenn die Wanne rostet ist sie nur verzinkt und auf Rost haelt kein Lot oder Löten, auch nicht auf einen nach verzinkten Teil.
> Da irrt sich der Kollege ein wenig.



Salü Ron, der gute oder ältere Fachmann wird das noch können. Die Fläche wird entrostet, mit verdünnter Salzsäure als Flussmittel eingepinselt und mit 40/60er Zinn mit dem Kupferkolben und Flamme weichgelötet. Verzinkte Bleche waren früher die Standardausrüstung für Spenglerarbeiten bei Häusern. Da wurde vieles gelötet.


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Mai 2020)

Turbo schrieb:


> Salü Ron, der gute oder ältere Fachmann wird das noch können. Die Fläche wird entrostet, mit verdünnter Salzsäure als Flussmittel eingepinselt und mit 40/60er Zinn mit dem Kupferkolben und Flamme weichgelötet. Verzinkte Bleche waren früher die Standardausrüstung für Spenglerarbeiten bei Häusern. Da wurde vieles gelötet.



Die Profis die das noch können sind aber schon sehr rar geworden.


----------



## Turbo (23. Mai 2020)

Da hast du recht Roland
Alles ü 50 welche den Beruf von jung an machen, sollten das noch können. Aber gute Berufsleute welche noch auf dem ursprünglich gelernten Beruf arbeiten werden halt immer seltener. In DE wird man ja glaub auch mit gut 50 in die Pension entlassen.    Das macht es nicht einfacher. Aber ich bin überzeugt, das es auch viele jüngere Fachleute beherschen.


----------



## samorai (23. Mai 2020)

Hallo Turbo! 
Leider muß ich dir noch mal wieder sprechen.
Verzinken ist was ganz anderes wie Löten.
Verzinken : Wird auf metallisch reinen Stahlblech aufgetragen. Um es metallisch rein zu bekommen wird es in einem Säurebad getaucht. 

Löten : Gelötet wird mit Zinn + __ Blei, da gibt es gar keinen Zinkanteil. 
Auf einer Lotstange im Klempnerbedarf ist es direkt aufgedruckt SN und PB und der jeweilige Anteil. 

Von Roland bin ich etwas enttäuscht, aber als Rohr Klempner kann er es nicht wissen oder hat nicht daran gedacht. 

Frage : Warum heißt es denn Feuerverzinkt?


----------



## Turbo (23. Mai 2020)

Tja...  gehört zwar nicht in diesen Beitrag... aber.. 
In meiner Erstausbildung als Jüngling und in den Jahren danach  habe ich noch feuerverzinkte Bauspenglerarbeiten ausgeführt. Das war da noch das Material. Kupfer ist erst später gekommen.
Und ja.. ich bin überzeugt auch nach all den Jahren noch altes oxidiertes verzinktes  und angerostetes feuerverzinktes Eisenblech nach entsprechender Vorbereitung weichlöten zu können. Dies zb. um eine undichte Naht abzudichten. Was ja das Thema hier war. 
Zum Feuerverzinken: Ich hatte unter anderm auch die Möglichkeit  Verzinkereien zu besichtigen. Daher sind mir die verschiedenen Metalbehandlungs und Veredelungsverfahren bekannt. Aber lassen wir doch dieses Thema hier ruhen. Denn es gehört nicht wirklich hier rein.


----------



## samorai (24. Mai 2020)

Das mag ja alles sein, aber kurz mal dazu angemerkt. 
Ich war 10 Jahre von 79 bis 89 in der DDR als Dachklempner beschäftigt.
Bei uns war es mehr oder weniger eine Material Frage, entweder verzinktes Stahlblech, Aluminium oder PVC.
Kupfer oder Zink ging über das Stahlwerk in Hettstaedt alles ins westliche Ausland für harte Devisen. 

Bei Reperaturen von verzinkten Stahlrinnen hatten wir so gut wie keine Chance.
Denn durch die Säure an den Loetnaehten wurde die Verzinkung stark in mit Leidenschaft gerissen bzw sie war überhaupt nicht mehr vorhanden. Natürlich wurden die Naehte damals wie heute mit einem nassen Lappen abgewischt. 
Trotzdem ergab sich immer eine gewisse Korrosion an dieser Stelle.


----------



## Turbo (24. Mai 2020)

Vermutlich hatten wir in der Schweiz einfach das Glück, bessere Qualität zu erhalten. Die Zeiten sind ähnlich. Ca. 81-91.


----------



## trampelkraut (24. Mai 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> .
> 
> Von Roland bin ich etwas enttäuscht, aber als Rohr Klempner kann er es nicht wissen oder hat nicht daran gedacht.



Richtig, ich bin kein Spengler. Und als ich das erste mal versucht habe eine alte verzinkte Rinne nachzulöten war ich auch von mir enttäuscht. 

Zum Glück wird das Zeug ja nicht mehr verwendet, da lobe ich reine Zink - oder Kupferrinnen da kann man auch nach Jahren noch was machen.


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2020)

Hallo Ihr Lieben, 

 ähm - die Wanne ist nur bisserl verostet, hat aber keine Löcher. 
Wenn doch, hätte ich eh am Dienstag Dachdecker und Spengler da (das Flachdach - mein armes Sparschwein... ).


----------



## Turbo (24. Mai 2020)

Was haben wir da wieder angestellt.


----------

